# Android Device Warning.



## ChrisC (Jul 27, 2014)

I just have to get this off of my chest. I apologise if this has been posted before. 

OK, for months now I have been plagued with constant audio skipping both through Bluetooth and standard jack. Also many other little niggles that are too numerous to mention or go into. I'm running a Samsung Galaxy S4 with KitKat 4.4.2

Right! Now on to my very useful observation and discovery. You'll find numerous APPs on Google Play Store that clean the system cache. Well DON'T. The cache in Android is there for a reason leave it alone. I did and ALL, yes all my problems went away. I used to clean my cache regularly. 

I hope this advice benefits people having niggles. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2014)

What. Are. You. On. About.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> What. Are. You. On. About.



If you don't know what I am talking about above. It won't be affecting you if you have an Android device. Don't worry about it. However, others will know what I am on about.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 27, 2014)

Got 99 problems, but due to not knowing what you're on about the niggle described above aint one


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 27, 2014)

Glad you got it off your chest though. And I've also got an S4


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 28, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> Got 99 problems, but due to not knowing what you're on about the niggle described above aint one



Task Mangers, usually have the option allowing you to wipe system cache clean. While, yes this gains you memory short term. The trouble is most if not all apps use a cache as a buffer. Deleting system cache causes in my experience instabilities. The reason?  Because the apps need to build the cache back up again. Now I don't bother with Task Managers and cleaning the system cache. I have no further glitches. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mack (Jul 28, 2014)

Why on earth would anyone install a fucking task manager on a phone? It's not a fucking pc - you don't need anti virus and all that bollocks either.

 yes I'm not being serious


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 28, 2014)

Sadly you do. I have task killer, but I only use it to shut down particular apps if they become unstable. Although since I have not been cleaning the cache all has been fine touch wood.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 6, 2014)

mack said:


> Why on earth would anyone install a fucking task manager on a phone? It's not a fucking pc - you don't need anti virus and all that bollocks either.
> 
> yes I'm not being serious



I think most phones are pocket fully functioning PC's today. So I think you do need to be a little careful with your security.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 6, 2014)

If you have a Google there is loads of stuff saying not to use task killers. If an app is that unstable I'd rather uninstall it.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Aug 6, 2014)

ChrisC said:


> I think most phones are pocket fully functioning PC's today. So I think you do need to be a little careful with your security.


 And if someone can get access to your email - the most basic function of any smartphone - they can use that as the portal to take control of all of your other accounts with password resets. Especially since almost all 2-factor authentication which might get in the way also uses the phone as the second factor.

I think it really depends how you use your phone (I don't even really think calling them "phones" is that relevant anymore, the phone is one function I hardly ever use on mine) - is it a pocket computer where you buy things on ebay and pay for things with paypal, is it a messagebox where you send email all day long, is it a glorified mp3 player that occasionally interrupts your music with an incoming phone call? Security is relative to the data stored there. The attitude of "It's not a fucking pc - you don't need anti virus and all that bollocks either." is exactly why people are creating mobile viruses and malware. Which isn't to say that they are very successful (I don't think they are, the android system is quite sandboxed) but I have no doubt that in 10 years they most certainly will be.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 6, 2014)

Well said sir! Couldn't agree more. ☺


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2014)

People have been warning against using Android task killers for years. As you said, it's completely unnecessary. It's not to do with caches, though. It's about having the app loaded in memory. The way Android works is to utilise near to all the RAM so that when you need to switch between apps you don't need to read from disk. When killing an app, you force the system to re-load the entire thing when you switch windows and then to reload the saved state from disk, which is obviously much slower. And the effect is still the same: the system will try to use all the RAM it is able to, so you gain nothing from killing tasks to free up RAM.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 6, 2014)

Right I've had loads of problems recently, I'll delete my task killer now. Thanks


----------

